# Forum Home Renovation Demolition  Ballpark $ to knock out supporting wall -URGENT

## elcheapo

Hi 
I would be eternally grateful for any fast reply to this message. Have removed all wall cladding on a 2.5 metre long supporting wall ready for replastering tomorrow morning. Now I can see through this wall the area looks much bigger and brighter than I anticipated. I now think maybe I would prefer this wall gone. As this would require new ceiling, new flooring etc that I can estimate myself which maybe ok but how much would it cost to have the ceiling supported, roughly? as I have totally no idea. If way too much I would proceed with tomorrows commitment to reclad the wall. If I think I can afford demolition of this wall I may get the guy to start for a new bigger room! 
help and thanks in advance !!! 
Also do you need council approval for this type of improvement? I checked the council website and now have a headache!

----------


## Gaza

IS your roof, trusses or stick timber, plus are you sure if the wall is load bearing, ie the roof is siting of the top plates of the wall frame.

----------


## echnidna

ask a builder for a quote its not diy stuff for a novice

----------


## elcheapo

No would not contemplate doing this ourselves but just needed a rough idea how much it would cost to get a builder to it. I have waited weeks of late just to get a quote from tradesman and I cannot put this on hold as it stands waiting for a quote if it will be way beyond my means. If it is feasible then I would wait for a precise quote and consider living with a see through wall for a while. We do have overseas visitors coming and I would prefer all done but they will have to come second if I think the improvement will be worth the wait. 
It is feasible if a few thousand but out of the question if $4thousand plus. I really only need a ballpark because I really have no idea. 
I do know the wall has brick columns under concrete directly beneath the wall and trusses above the wall. the guy doing the plastering said, you can't rid this wall easily. So a full on supporting wall I gather.

----------


## johnc

A mate recently knocked out a wall which needed to have a steel beam inserted into the roof to support the stick style roof. Cost about $1500 including material and would not have been an easy job. We have just finished a bathroom reno and knocked out a wall at no cost at all, simply because the roof was a truss setup and did not need supporting. Get a builder in to give an idea of the cost and work involved, your job really has to be seen to get a decent opinion.   
JohnC

----------


## elcheapo

Thanks 
I am sure it would need steel beam but if only $1500 then it would be well worth it. If they even quote $2500 it would be ok. I had visions of them rebuilding half the house for like $10000. Mind you I am not expecting a plumber to do the work :Smilie:

----------


## Trav

Not to rain on the party, but I had a quote for around $10k for removing a wall and adding a steel beam. The beam did need to be 7m long, but even still it sounded expensive.   
Needless to say, I am getting used to having the wall where it is!   :Biggrin:  
Trav

----------


## namtrak

I took ours out and replaced it with a supporting beam for about $500 all up.  Post a photo for a better opinion. 
Cheers

----------


## elcheapo

Well it is done, well almost. 
Can't turn back now. 
For anyone contemplating same, roof trusses will be increased on nearby walls to compensate, a huge plank of timber will be put up, so still a break in room albeit just a beam,  no real quote yet but not too bad a feedback so far. 
Have a lump of concrete sitting up above floor level that the piers are attached to so maybe have to raise the floor level, still so far doesn't seem the nightmare I envisaged.
Thanks so much for your responses. Great to have an outlet.

----------


## Bella

We are knocking out a supporting wall at the moment. The architect told us that it wasn't necessary to get council approval in our situation. 
We did similar to you. We put in a big supporting timber lentil and added some new studs at either end. We now will have a step down in our roof because of the beam. But makes the room look so much bigger. 
My husband is doing it himself (a carpenter) with my help  :Biggrin:

----------

